# Up GMR to Baldy Village 11/24



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Let's ride with the folks from the other forum this Saturday, 11/24. We need some RBR representation.

Linky


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll be out of town that weekend, but it is an amazing ride. It's no longer closed to traffic though. It can be cold, but it was nice and warm when I did it yesterday.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*I'm in town that weekend!!!*

I'll be in town that weekend from Las Vegas, I've riden the GMR climb but never gone to the top at Baldy.
How many miles is it???
Is it a similar climb the rest of the way up???
I've also heard that there is a Restaurant at the top too.
Is this true, Maybe I could have my wife meet me for lunch???
What time does this group usually start???

Sorry for all the Q's...

Thanks for the info


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

It's around 50 miles round trip and yes the climb is similar up to the village. We will be having lunch at Mt Baldy Lodge.
That link will be updated in a day or two with more detailed ride info. You can post any other specific questions there if you like.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

recent post with list of participants so far:



nygirl777 said:


> *Herbm
> MarkAJ
> N2glock
> JustMe
> ...


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Map ???*

is there a map or something somewhere so that we me and my buddies
know where we're goin'???

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

of the route or of the starting point?

Roadfix - I need to get a century in on Saturday. Not sure if I can handle Baldy as the middle of a century with my current level of fitness. Maybe. I'll think about it. I'd like to join.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's a map of the route I believe we're taking 

Edit: this one may be better. It's the way we usually go.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Encanto-Park-to-Baldy-Village


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

ROGER79 said:


> is there a map or something somewhere so that we me and my buddies
> know where we're goin'???
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


UPDATE:



herbm said:


> Baldy Lite ride
> 
> Encanto Park to GMR - Then up to Mt Baldy village via GRR
> 
> ...


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I consider that a map of East Fork. This http://www.routeslip.com/routes/30717 is GMR. But I've never done the ride with these folks so go with magicant's map for directions sake.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a straight out and back ride.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

.....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen, our ride report thread started by Ron is now up with more pictures to be added, I'm sure...
About 25 people showed up to do the ride including a few Roadbikereview members.

Ride report


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it was more than that at the start. Maybe more like 40-50. Only 15 or so finished though. It was a lot of fun though


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you made it to the ride Joseph. I turned around at the junction with a bunch of others. We had lunch at The Green Onion, just down the street from the park.


----------

